# Burglars accidentally steal CDs full of child pornography during break-in



## TSC (Oct 9, 2011)

> Police arrest CA man with evidence turned in by thieves.
> 
> The Merced County Sheriff?s Department in California has charged a man with having child pornography; pornography that was found during a break-in on September 12, and then turned over to the police by two young perpetrators.
> 
> ...



source: 

Forgive me if this isn't best link but it's the one I could find atm.


I lol at the irony.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 9, 2011)

So, they stole, but were forgiven for this? Instead of bringing them both in?


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 9, 2011)

I can see why they didn't arrest the theives since they don't want to alienate anyone from reporting such big crimes even if they have committed crimes themselves, but at the same time I still think the thieves should have been arrested.  After all they committed a crime to.

Now if they felt like giving the theives a more lenient sentence for reporting what they saw that would be fine to me.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 9, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> I can see why they didn't arrest the theives since they don't want to alienate anyone from reporting such crimes even if they have committed crimes themselves, but at the same time I still think the thieves should have been arrested as well.  After all they committed a crime to.
> 
> Now if they felt like giving the theives a more lenient sentence for reporting what they saw that would be fine to me.



I agree; a lenient sentence and props for doing the right thing after the wrong thing.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 9, 2011)

A lenient sentence would still discourage others from coming forward though.


----------



## Circe (Oct 9, 2011)

Pwnt             .


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 9, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> A lenient sentence would still discourage others from coming forward though.



Give them whatever sentence they would normally get, but probation.


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 9, 2011)

when I read the title I immediately thought:Austria strikes again:amazeddisappointed I am


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2011)

Well that's terrible.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 9, 2011)

Seems that the burglars got more than they bargained for.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 9, 2011)

if it was me, i would have just dumped the CDs in a bin and forgot they ever existed.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 9, 2011)

Who steals blank CDs?


----------



## hyakku (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm almost in agreement with you Bishop, but I agree with Mintaka. I thought about it for a few, and I concluded that even the slightest bit of deterrence that might result from an action like that isn't worth not catching child pedos before they do something crazy. 

Although then we get to a slippery slope; how much crime could you do while reporting a sufficiently "bad" enough crime to offset any punishment being warranted. Hmmm....


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 9, 2011)

James Bond said:


> Who steals blank CDs?


This                     .


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2011)

hyakku said:


> Although then we get to a slippery slope; how much crime could you do while reporting a sufficiently "bad" enough crime to offset any punishment being warranted. Hmmm....



50 "blank" CDs... not even DVDs. That's like 25 dollars tops. I think its a good exchange.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 9, 2011)

Circe said:


> Pwnt             .







KidTony said:


> if it was me, i would have just dumped the CDs in a bin and forgot they ever existed.



Why would you be breaking into people's houses? 



James Bond said:


> Who steals blank CDs?



It's a cold world we live in, Mr. Bond.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 9, 2011)

> “We did not actually go out and arrest the suspects for the burglary. They were obviously the lesser of two evils,” McKenzie told Fox40.


Stupid.
They should have been dealt with accordingly not let off.  Since when is the judicial system based on "the lesser of 2 evils".


BRB GOING TO KILL SERIAL KILLERS


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 9, 2011)

Subarashii said:


> Stupid.
> They should have been dealt with accordingly not let off.  Since when is the judicial system based on "the lesser of 2 evils".
> 
> 
> BRB GOING TO KILL SERIAL KILLERS



Let me know how this turns out.  May want to try this myself.


----------



## Fran (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure I read about this on this forum before, good to see it happening again.

Throw that sick fuck in jail, give the burglars an award and then throw them in jail too. I have no sympathy for thieves.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Oct 9, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> I can see why they didn't arrest the theives since they don't want to alienate anyone from reporting such big crimes even if they have committed crimes themselves, but at the same time I still think the thieves should have been arrested.  After all they committed a crime to.
> 
> Now if they felt like giving the theives a more lenient sentence for reporting what they saw that would be fine to me.



Definitely. On a side note that must have sucked.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 9, 2011)

The criminals shouldn't get any kind of reward or leniency.
The police should of just said "K thanks" and handled them
like they normally would.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 9, 2011)

I still don't understand why they would go through all that trouble just to steal blank CDs.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 9, 2011)

Burglars accidentally a whole bridge last whole


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 9, 2011)

I wonder which NF member's house those thieves broke into.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 9, 2011)

Go 19 year olds. If I was near that age, I would break in too and steal a bunch of child porn. Just to say that I did.

Maybe they knew he had child porn, and one of them were rape victims of the 50 year old and didn't want to admit it because they are male. Anyway that's pretty disgusting.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 9, 2011)

KidTony said:


> if it was me, i would have just dumped the CDs in a bin and forgot they ever existed.



Though I'm iffy on letting them go over it, I will admit it was more principled to turn themselves in with evidence of something like that, than to have pretended to never see it, or even more underhanded, try blackmailing the guy for them.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2011)

50 CDs = 25 dollars.  Give them community service on some Child Abuse Awareness program, FFS.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 9, 2011)

soulnova said:


> 50 "blank" CDs... not even DVDs. That's like 25 dollars tops. I think its a good exchange.



Oh no doubt, subjectively I'm all for this shit, but I'm for a lot of controversial things.

Objectively it's hard for me to completely advocate it, as, like another poster pointed out, we could apply this same logic to killing serial killers. 

I guess we could be safe and say that any crime not involving bodily harm or significant financial harm that puts an end to a crime that involves egregious bodily harm, financial harm or just sick fuckery (don't know where we would classify like pedos, fathers impregnating daughters, etc.) should be dealt with leniently or not at all.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2011)

Child Pornography >>>> Thievery sure, but the thieves should've been punished too


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 9, 2011)

Should not have been stealing or breaking into the house. Though if he didn't....


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 10, 2011)

I think that the burglars should have pretended to go there in a fit of Batman-like vigilantism in order to reduce the charges.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 10, 2011)

Nesha said:


> I wonder which NF member's house those thieves broke into.



I. b4 Z.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 10, 2011)

holy shit this is rather unfortunate for them.


----------



## hammer (Oct 10, 2011)

since when is something stolen allowed as evidence


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2011)

Thieves stole child porn.
Therefor thieves have child porn.
They should go with him.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2011)

Burglary is for the most part a small time crime, in some cases it's not even a felony. I see no problem with allowing them to get away with what they did in exchange for the bigger fish.

Similarly, the comparison that you can apply the same logic to murder is flawed as murder is also much more severe a crime then burglary, though even if you were to kill a serial killer I think you'd probably get off as well.


----------



## Spirit (Oct 10, 2011)

Criminals with conscience. I'm torn.



Nesha said:


> I wonder which NF member's house those thieves broke into.



See who stops posting.


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 10, 2011)

Mintaka lives in CA, so maybe.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Oct 10, 2011)

Having a wank to an image on a computer is a bigger crime than breaking in to houses and stealing shit?


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 10, 2011)

fail......


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 10, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> The criminals shouldn't get any kind of reward or leniency.
> The police should of just said "K thanks" and handled them
> like they normally would.



Not really, they deserve credit.

Had they been more unscrupulous, they would have blackmailed the guy for money and then returned the CD's, meaning the police would never have known about this kiddy toucher.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 10, 2011)

1 I believe the burglar should be arrested too.If they do this crime again then it will be the cops fault for not arresting them.

2 Its good that they told the cops that they stole something that happen to be child pornography.So they could arrest the pervert who made them .


----------



## siyrean (Oct 10, 2011)

Straight up doesn't make sense. No one breaks into a house and *only* takes "blank" CD's. Those guys knew what they were going for. They must have suspected something about the guy and took matters into their own hands.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh the irony is right.
And I agree with Siyrean no one breaks in and only takes blank CD's. 
Either they stole other things or they know what they were taking.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 10, 2011)

Secretly this was all part of the plan.


----------



## xetal (Oct 10, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> Having a wank to an image on a computer is a bigger crime than breaking in to houses and stealing shit?



are you retarded


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

They should put the thieves in prison.


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2011)

NarutoForums, where the greater of two evils is defended to the teeth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Seriously, rewarding the criminals by letting them free only encourages them to go out and break into more homes. 

Now they have the illusion that they are justified. Hey, they might bust another criminal. They are good guys in their own minds now. Police Fail.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2011)

Not to mention the thieves had child porn.


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seriously, rewarding the criminals by letting them free only encourages them to go out and break into more homes.
> 
> Now they have the illusion that they are justified. Hey, they might bust another criminal. They are good guys in their own minds now. Police Fail.



In other words, stealing child pornography from dangerous pedophiles and reporting it to the police is WRONG.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2011)

Thor said:


> In other words, stealing child pornography from dangerous pedophiles and reporting it to the police is WRONG.



Thor supporter of misreading and child porn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Thor said:


> In other words, stealing child pornography from dangerous pedophiles and reporting it to the police is WRONG.


In other words, breaking and entering is wrong. Burglary is wrong.

I'm not defending the p*d*p****. Put him in prison, too. But letting criminals go just because they inadvertently thwarted another one while committing a crime sets a bad precedent. It's idiotic.


It's like if I were going to commit a rape, then after raping the woman I found out she was a serial killer and I turned her in. So since I turned her in I get off scot-free of rape charges.


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In other words, breaking and entering is wrong. Burglary is wrong.
> 
> I'm not defending the p*d*p****. Put him in prison, too. But letting criminals go just because they inadvertently thwarted another one while committing a crime sets a bad precedent. It's idiotic.
> 
> ...



Stealing is not to Child pornography/pedophilia as Rape is to Murder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Crime is crime, bro. 



I can change the crimes to any other combination of crimes and it's still completely unjustified. 


If I go to rob a bank and I end up inadvertently stealing Terrorist Documents, thwart a terrorist plot, but still steal millions of dollars should I keep the money and skip prison? I'm a fucking hero.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 10, 2011)

Regardless, they didn't still millions

They stole CDs lol. It isn't even that serious. If they stole a bunch of shit and trashed his house sure, but they stole CDs.

There are exceptions to rules and principles. Everything isn't black and white.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Everything's black and white in the eyes of the law.


And just because that's all this report says doesn't mean that's all they did.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Crime is crime, bro.



No it's not, not all crimes are not of equal severity, hence why we have penalties that scale with the severity of the crime.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everything's black and white in the eyes of the law.
> 
> 
> And just because that's all this report says doesn't mean that's all they did.



Those who interpret the laws don't always see things in black and white. The fact that you can get out of prison early for good behavior or get a less harsh sentence for cooperating with police is evidence of that. 

And be real, less serious crimes are not always handled by the book.

People on this forum always say that letting one thing go creates a slippery slope. If you let "x" do this then that means it has to apply to "y" as well. And it never stops. Well, not really, that's why they're called exceptions. Special case scenarios. 

You really can't assume they did more though, unless stated otherwise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I can assume because no person is braindead enough to steal 12 bucks worth of blank CDs.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 10, 2011)

There are lots of stupid people idk


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 10, 2011)

Wouldn't this count as unlawful search and seizure?
They broke in took some shit and then handed his shit in.
Couldn't he appeal this whole thing by saying the evidence was obtained unlawfully and have the case thrown out?

So the thieves get off and depending on how the laws apply the dude could get off


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow... Criminals bringing down justice on a worse one than them...

I'm puzzled that it was thanks to thieves, but happy that another pedo will face prison rape.


----------



## DeathkillerD (Oct 10, 2011)

do we actually know whether he made the tapes or whether he simply downloaded them?  Child pornography is banned only because the download of such material prompts more content to be made (a case which could be argued, but using russia as an example it seems to have merit.) This leads to only an abstract crime with no one directly being harmed. Theft on the other hand has an immediate effect and harm to the victim in question (Not speaking of the fellow this article mentions, just objective).


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Wouldn't this count as unlawful search and seizure?
> They broke in took some shit and then handed his shit in.
> Couldn't he appeal this whole thing by saying the evidence was obtained unlawfully and have the case thrown out?
> 
> So the thieves get off and depending on how the laws apply the dude could get off



The police had a warrant when the searched his home and found child porn.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everything's black and white in the eyes of the law.
> 
> 
> And just because that's all this report says doesn't mean that's all they did.



Actually it isn't, there are many areas that are grey in the eyes of the law. Putting that aside, the majority of people in this thread commit crimes on a daily basis, it's just not beneficial to drag your ass to court over it. 

This is a situation where it is not beneficial to drag their asses to court. Prison is not going to help them, the only thing it would do is act as deterrent which comes at the price of deterring people of reporting more serious crimes because they are worried about the courts punishing them for a minor (in comparison) offense.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everything's black in the eyes of the law.
> 
> 
> .



 Indeed!


----------

